# I just learned about snapping turtles and...



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Somehow, having grown up here in SW Ohio, I never realized that we have snapping turtles around. I have no idea why I was so ignorant. I learned of their local existence from a recent post by SConner.

Well, suddenly my nephew found one in his neighborhood creek and my son just found one in our local creek. They must be pretty common. Following are two photos of the one my son found. I grabbed it by the tail. Pretty cool critters with the webbed feet and all.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wait till you find a 30lb'er with a head the size of a small grapefruit.
Watch your fingers!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wait till you eat them, you might have a new hobby.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Wait till you eat them, you might have a new hobby.


I concur lol! I loves me some deep fried turtle and some turtle soup!!! But I'd rather have frog legs, they are just as tasty and way easier to clean!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

haha, those pictures are cool


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

If you want to see first hand how nasty these things can be, check out this youtube video!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydyA_cVJNA"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Its pretty gruesome, so be prepared . . .


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

My son has been doing well on catching snappers, he has caught three already and the largest pushed 40 pounds. As soon as I can figure out to post pictures I will show them.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Make sure you keep hands away from their business end, those things have nasty dispositions!


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I come across baby snappers pretty often on the LMR but I've yet to see an adult there. Seeing them that small makes it hard to believe they are so vicious when they grow up. Very cool turtles... nice pix too, River.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

A couple of you mentioned eating it. After I snapped those photos and went home, I went back with a bucket and I couldn't find it. I've never dined on turtle meat, but I'm looking forward to trying it. I have the world's largest cookbook. It's called the internet. I recall that there are some special regulations for turtle harvest. I'll have to look them up.

That video was pretty cool.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

A few of my favorite fishing days involved bowing carp, cutting it up, setting turtle lines after dinner, collecting them in them morning, and having turtle for lunch. A buddy and I did this a few times in high school at Buckeye Lake. I need more friends with lakeside cottage access.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TeamPlaker said:


> I come across baby snappers pretty often on the LMR but I've yet to see an adult there. Seeing them that small makes it hard to believe they are so vicious when they grow up. Very cool turtles... nice pix too, River.


Even the "cute little ones' will bite you and NOT let go, I once had one caught in a seine that I thought was pretty "cute"-til I let my guard down and it chomped into my finger. This is one of the most excruciating pains I have ever endured. Now mind you, this thing was like three inches across the shell and I could not get it to release me til I layed it down on the sidewalk and left my hand there for a minute or so. When it finally released me and I can't write here what I did to it(since ingrid Newkirk just might get hold of this post and try to arrest me) but suffice it to say, it never bit another human! I CAREFULLY handle abt. three or four a year as they come and go from my pond and I can't imagine how bad one of these big boys could mangle a person! Never, EVER let one get a hold of you or your will have to have emergency room treatment-if not reconstructive surgury!!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ive ate fried turtle twice and it was really good,,but i had no part in catchin or cookin.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a nice 25+lber we caught muskie fishing a few weeks ago. I was a little scared trying to get this guy loose. He was not a happy camper. It doesn't look as big in the picture but that is a good size tree stump in the background for a reference.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is an easy way to prepare snapin' turtles for frying. Tease them with a stick until they grab hold then pull their heads out as far as you can and cut it off. Hang them by the tail until they bleed out then drop them in your biggest pot full of boiling water. Boil them for about 10 minutes and then take them out. Let it cool a bit so you can handle it. The skin, claws come right off and the shell is far easier to remove. Then just fry it up like chicken.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I've had two big ones on my line so far this season. LUCKLY they both got off so i didnt have to try and get the hooks out. whew !!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

River Anglin said:


> Pretty cool critters with the webbed feet and all.


Yeah, they are reminiscent of prehistoric dinosaurs! 

Used to have one in a bucket for a week or so before I let it go in a nearby creek when I was little. Loved to turn over rocks and catch what ever was hiding under it and feed the turtle.

They start snapping young!! 

I've fished the Stillwater River for years seen my fair share of Soft Shell turtles.

Can't recall seeing a Snapper out there. I know They're out there though. Just hope the day we are introduced it does not involve a bite! ooouuucchh.


----------

